# Sailing/boating movies



## Kernix (Oct 5, 2006)

A spin-off of the "recommended reading" sticky - what are the best sailing movies, pirate movies or movies of the sea. I think I asked this somewhere else - here's my list:

The Boatniks
The Buccaneer both the 1938 & 1958 versions
Captain Ron
Captains Courageous
Captain Pirate	
Das Boat
Dead Calm
Don Street
Dove
The Four Seasons
Knife in Water
Latitude - PBS
Masquerade
Master & Commander
Mutiny on the Bounty
Pirates of the Caribbean series
Shackleton - PBS
Treasure Island with Charlton Heston
White Squall
Wind
The Visitors

General boating:
Jaws
The African Queen
Twilight Zone: Passage on the Lady Anne

Did I miss any.

Scenes: i like the scenes aboard the Tweedle Dee in Joe vs. the Volcano


----------



## Sailormon6 (May 9, 2002)

You named most of my favorites. You could add the Horatio Hornblower series, because they described some interesting naval battle tactics of the day. I think they were also PBS.


----------



## Kernix (Oct 5, 2006)

I remember seeing that - 4 pt series or so - liked it a lot


----------



## Pamlicotraveler (Aug 13, 2006)

Shouldn't Titanic be on the list?


----------



## kwaltersmi (Aug 14, 2006)

White Squal is a great movie...my favorite on the list above.


----------



## sailingforever (Mar 4, 2006)

I didn't think that Captains Courageous was that great. they changed it a lot fro the book


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Pamlicotraveler said:


> Shouldn't Titanic be on the list?


Never saw any sails on the Titanic... besides, it is really just a vehicle for a romance...rather than a movie about boats or boating...


----------



## SailinJay (Dec 6, 2002)

You mean Message in a Bottle with Kevin Costner didn't make the list??!! There was also some sailing in What About Bob, Wedding Crashers, and Failure to Launch. 

True trivia--the schooner named the Woodwind that was used in Wedding Crashers was the actual Woodwind of Woodwind Tours, based in Annapolis. They filmed a number of scenes in St. Michaels, MD. There are two boats (the other is Woodwind II) and they're out all the time on the Bay near Annapolis. Great looking boats.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Of course, WaterWorld should be on the list... Kevin's trimaran was a very neat beastie... with a ballista and the pop-out wind generator.


----------



## btrayfors (Aug 25, 2006)

"The Weight of Water" with Elizabeth Hurley and Sean Penn - great ambiance and, esp., foredeck scene 

"Ghost Ship" unfortunately not likely to make the list, despite Julianna Margulies' valiant attempts.


----------



## gershel (Feb 4, 2001)

Can't remember the name of this movie, but it had incredible scenes of two Bluenose type schooners racing to port. I think it took place in Alaska. 
My favorite is Master and Commander. I thought for sure there would be a sequel, because of the way it ended.

Marc


----------



## SailingStNick (Dec 13, 2006)

What about Dead Calm?


----------



## capecodphyllis (Dec 7, 2006)

*Two More*

The 1978 made for TV drama "Overboard" with Angie Dickinson and Cliff Robertson was very good (Angie falls overboard). And, the 1991 made for TV drama "And the Sea Will Tell," with James Brolin and Rachel Ward, was pretty good. Worth seeing anyway.


----------



## yotphix (Aug 18, 2006)

Gershel, if you like to read there are many in the Master and Commander series. Russel Crowe likely wants to much money for them do do another film with him.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

failure to launch has a few good sailboat shots
double jepordy has some
jaws did as well
and that is all i can think of without coffee this early lol


----------



## Bluewater4us (Oct 20, 2006)

Cutthroat Island wasn't too bad and I like any of the old Pirate movies. Like the ones with Erol Flynn and such....can't remember names right now...uugghh... I need coffe too.


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

I find it hard to beat the scene in Joe vs The Volcano where he's standing on the raft looking up at the full moon. And the boat they sailed out on wasn't too shabby either.


----------



## trantor12020 (Mar 11, 2006)

how about "Virus" ? its a story about a damaged russian communication ship that's being infected by computer virus from satellite downlink and the terror the crew of a tug faced when they tried to salvage that ship.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

What about castaway? Does not a porta potie count as a sail?
I was gonna whine about the orginal poster putting Captain Ron, the greatest movie ever made third then I figured out it was in order. I love Capt Ron! Stupid and silly, I have seen it well over 100 times. I POed, I loaned my DVD copy to a friend and did not get it back before I left for the desert. Id watch it right now if I had it.
I cant believe no one has mentioned Pirates of the caribean! When I got married a couple of months ago I suggested that when it came time for the name change thing, we should go with Mr and Mrs Capt Jack Sparrow. I was overruled.


----------



## Kernix (Oct 5, 2006)

jones2r said:


> Which _Mutiny on the Bounty_? Laughton, Brando, Gibson? I think there may have been one that preceded Laughton - was it silent?
> 
> _Titanic_ or _A Night to Remember_?
> 
> ...


Mutiny on the Bounty - Brando version is by far my fav!


----------



## Kernix (Oct 5, 2006)

SailinJay said:


> You mean Message in a Bottle with Kevin Costner didn't make the list??!! There was also some sailing in What About Bob, Wedding Crashers, and Failure to Launch.
> 
> True trivia--the schooner named the Woodwind that was used in Wedding Crashers was the actual Woodwind of Woodwind Tours, based in Annapolis. They filmed a number of scenes in St. Michaels, MD. There are two boats (the other is Woodwind II) and they're out all the time on the Bay near Annapolis. Great looking boats.


More movie trivia: I'm from Philly and there is a boat here that is permanently anchored and serving as a restaurant/bar called the Mosholu - in Godfather II little Vito Corleone sets sail on a ship for America - as the ship is pulling into Ellis Island there is a brief glimpse of the Ship's name - the Mosholu - so at the very least it was used in the movie - the big question is did Coppola use that ship in the film because it had a history of bringing immigrants to America? Here is a link to the history of the Mosholu if anyone is interested - it mentions that it first launched in 1904 and as of today is the largest four-masted sailing ship in the world:

http://www.moshulu.com/site/history.asp


----------



## Kernix (Oct 5, 2006)

Bluewater4us said:


> Cutthroat Island wasn't too bad and I like any of the old Pirate movies. Like the ones with Erol Flynn and such....can't remember names right now...uugghh... I need coffe too.


Hurry and get some coffee - I absolutely love Treasure Island with Heston - so entertaining - other than that the only old pirate movie I love is The Buccaneer (1938).


----------



## Kernix (Oct 5, 2006)

wildcard said:


> What about castaway? Does not a porta potie count as a sail?
> I was gonna whine about the orginal poster putting Captain Ron, the greatest movie ever made third then I figured out it was in order. I love Capt Ron! Stupid and silly, I have seen it well over 100 times. I POed, I loaned my DVD copy to a friend and did not get it back before I left for the desert. Id watch it right now if I had it.
> I cant believe no one has mentioned Pirates of the caribean! When I got married a couple of months ago I suggested that when it came time for the name change thing, we should go with Mr and Mrs Capt Jack Sparrow. I was overruled.


that be me - in alpha order BTW but I am putting asterisks next to the movies that peeps mention as their fav (I haven't seen them all) - and I do have Pirates on the Carribean on there, don't I?


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Yup, Capt Ron tunnel vision I guess.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Well, the list covers the actual sailing movies I know pretty well, but since there's been some mention of movies with a good sailing scene, there's the '99 version of "The Thomas Crown Affair"

Charlie


----------



## pigslo (Nov 22, 2004)

Once you manage to accept the really stupid plot, Wind is hard to beat for exciting sailing footage.


----------



## Johnrb (Sep 21, 2002)

Not to be too picky but "Das Boat" is Das Boot (German). 
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0082096/


----------



## hellosailor (Apr 11, 2006)

Then we have to add _Romancing The Stone_, that sailboat plays a short but important role.


----------



## SailinJay (Dec 6, 2002)

SD--

I remember reading that the boat used by Costner in Waterworld was manufactured by Jeanneau just for the movie.


----------



## pigslo (Nov 22, 2004)

Actually Waterworld built 2 exactly alike since they had to blow one up and they wanted a backup. I seem to remember 2million a copy.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

pigslo said:


> Actually Waterworld built 2 exactly alike since they had to blow one up and they wanted a backup. I seem to remember 2million a copy.


As I recall, one was actually rigged for sailing, and one did the "fancy" special effect rigging: i.e., wind generator, sliding mast, etc.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Having two of them built is probably part of the reason the movie was so overbudget.


----------



## sanctuarysam (Sep 16, 2006)

werebeagle said:


> Well, the list covers the actual sailing movies I know pretty well, but since there's been some mention of movies with a good sailing scene, there's the '99 version of "The Thomas Crown Affair"
> 
> Charlie


well..lest we not forget pierce brosnan rolls across the tramp and begins cranking a winch that doesn't have a sheet on it...ooooops...and everyone starts bailing before the boat has even capsized..(remind me again how he allowed his boat to get so overpowered while the other boat is only at about a 25 degree heel....things that make ya go hmmmmm


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*Perfect Storm*

Still missing: the *Perfect Storm*. One of my favorites.


----------



## jgeissinger (Feb 25, 2002)

*Sailing Movie*

If you want a movie about actual Sailing, rather than a movie about doing something while on a boat, absolutely nothing comes close to *Wind. *I know there are plot holes and such, but for the actual sights and sounds and feel of big boat sailing and racing, this movie is the best. Even Roger Ebert said that with all his knowledge of filmmaking, he couldn't figure out how some scenes were shot. It's a technically great action filled Sailing movie, watch it again!


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

"Wind", indeed, has outstanding sailing footage; mediocre plot, truly bad acting, but outstanding sailing footage.

Another movie I enjoy but haven't seen mentioned is "Summer Rental". It certainly has nothing great to recommend it, and it is clearly not as good as "Captain Ron", but it's good for a few laughs.

Someone mentioned the Hornblower series. It was A&E, is available on DVD, and consists of eight two-hour episodes. Enjoyable, though much of it isn't on a boat.

"Gilligan's Island" came up, too. All seasons available cheap on DVD. "Rescue from Gilligan's Island" is available, too. It was nice that the cast was able to get back together after quite a while for that film (everyone except Tina Louise: she was too arrogant to return).


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

Johnrb said:


> Not to be too picky but "Das Boat" is Das Boot (German).
> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0082096/


If we start to include naval war movies (not that I'm complaining) you would also have to add

The original "Tora Tora Tora" , "Sink the Bismark" "The battle of the River Plate" and "The Battleship Potemkin"

Das Boat is one of the most amazing movies ever made on the subject. Utterly enthralling.


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

*Anyone remember the name ?*

Movie based , I think , in California about a Japanese submarine that invades the US. Torpedos a house and an amusement park. No idea as to the name. Any thoughts ? John Belushi was in a thing called 1942. Same film ? Not Sure.


----------



## soul searcher (Jun 28, 2006)

TDW its called 1945
not sailing but I enjoyed the African Queen.


----------



## poopdeckpappy (Jul 25, 2006)

Maybe you guys can help me remember the name this movie, it's based on a true story; it's about a Doctor and his wife out of San Diego, who sailed to Hawaii, then on to an small Island just Southwest of there.

Story goes that they met a younger couple on this seldom used waypoint, they became friends at first, but within a few days the Doc and his wife were killed and their boat was taken by the younger couple.

The younger couple got busted for drugs in Hawaii, couldn't explain the boat and then admitted to the murders

The bodies were never found and it's thought that they were weighted and dumped into the lagoon.

Does anybody remember this or could it have been a book I read.

It's a true story though


----------



## mstern (May 26, 2002)

poopdeckpappy said:


> Maybe you guys can help me remember the name this movie, it's based on a true story; it's about a Doctor and his wife out of San Diego, who sailed to Hawaii, then on to an small Island just Southwest of there.
> 
> Story goes that they met a younger couple on this seldom used waypoint, they became friends at first, but within a few days the Doc and his wife were killed and their boat was taken by the younger couple.
> 
> ...


It was "And the Sea Will Tell", based on Vincent Bugliosi's book.


----------



## poopdeckpappy (Jul 25, 2006)

Thanks you Mstren


----------



## SailingStNick (Dec 13, 2006)

poopdeckpappy said:


> Maybe you guys can help me remember the name this movie, it's based on a true story; it's about a Doctor and his wife out of San Diego, who sailed to Hawaii, then on to an small Island just Southwest of there.
> 
> Story goes that they met a younger couple on this seldom used waypoint, they became friends at first, but within a few days the Doc and his wife were killed and their boat was taken by the younger couple.
> 
> ...


There was also a similar story out of California, where a young couple and a friend were looking at a yacht that was for sale. Apparently the boat owners were murdered at sea and dumped overboard as well. The couple was finally charged, she was just sentenced and his trial is upcoming.

Here's the link to the most recent CNN news article. I'm sure there will be a movie and book about that as well! It's amazing what people think they can get away with.


----------



## poorfatjames (Dec 11, 2006)

sailingdog said:


> Having two of them built is probably part of the reason the movie was so overbudget.


No, it was overbudget because a tropical storm destroyed the biggest set in the movie. And sea sickness, and delays in shooting, and a MYSTERIOUS DEATH. That story might have been more interesting than the movie, actually. Still, it wasn't that much more expensive than the other big budgets of the time, and within a few years was surpassed.

I loved Waterworld (way before I had interest in sailing). It's a fun movie, and while much of the plot make's your head hurt if you think about it, it's not nearly as cheesy as most big budget summer Hollywood movies end up being. Who am I kidding- yeah it is. But that boat was cool! She was by far the most interesting character in the movie. The wind mill, the way it planed beautifuly in the water and Kostner could hang off her and look real sexy, in a middle aged receding hairline way, the way lots of things were always popping out of secret panels like a swiss army knife. I was pissed when they burned her.


----------



## jpclowes (Jun 8, 2003)

tdw said:


> If we start to include naval war movies (not that I'm complaining) you would also have to add
> 
> The original "Tora Tora Tora" , "Sink the Bismark" "The battle of the River Plate" and "The Battleship Potemkin"
> 
> Das Boat is one of the most amazing movies ever made on the subject. Utterly enthralling.


Another Great war movie is The Cruel Sea, which tells the British side of the Battle of the Atlantic from the point of view of a small convoy escort. It is also a great book.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

genius said:


> "Wind", indeed, has outstanding sailing footage; mediocre plot, truly bad acting, but outstanding sailing footage.
> 
> Another movie I enjoy but haven't seen mentioned is "Summer Rental". It certainly has nothing great to recommend it, and it is clearly not as good as "Captain Ron", but it's good for a few laughs.
> 
> ...


Everyone likes Maryann better anyway.......


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

jpclowes said:


> Another Great war movie is The Cruel Sea, which tells the British side of the Battle of the Atlantic from the point of view of a small convoy escort. It is also a great book.


Ah yes, the book was mentioned as a good read in a book thread (maybe not this forum) along with another of my favourites which was also made into a movie "The Ship that died of Shame". What was it about those forties/fifties WWII movies that worked so well ? Perhaps to those of my generation who grew up in the fifties they so well mirrored the gritty realism of all those WWII black and white newsreels.

Also, well worth seeing although of a later era is the "Bridges of Toko Ri". Wonderful aircraft carrier footage.


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

sailingdog said:


> Never saw any sails on the Titanic... besides, it is really just a vehicle for a romance...rather than a movie about boats or boating...


SD,
You forgot to mention the fact that it was also complete and utter mawkish rubbish from start to finish. A load of old tat. (only in my humble opinion of course  )


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

Amazing that the "Riddle of the Sands" has not until now made the list.


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

Not so much a movie as a documentary but available on DVD from Mystic Seaport Museum and some boating video/dvd/bookstores is Irving Johnstons "Around Cape Horn". For those of you who don't know of him, Irving Johnston was a Massachusetts farm boy who yearned to sail on the square riggers. To prepare himself for the riggers of life spent climbing amongst the rigging he did handstands of the top of a telegraph pole outside his families home. The ship in the film is the famous barquentine Peking. Aong with his wife Electa they lived one amazing life in two ships all called Yankee which were crewed by sail trainees. The Los Angeles Maritime Institute's sail training brigantines, Irving Johnson and Electa Johnson are of course their memorials.


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

A few others that are worth viewing...

Captains Courageous - (the 1937 Spencer Tracey version)
1492 - The Conquest of Paradise (Gerard Depadieu, Armand Assante)
Down to the Sea in Ships (Lionel Barrymore and Richard Widmark is the one I've seen)

Two Monty Python spinoffs
Eric the Viking 
Yellowbeard

Two TV series
The Onedin Line (if you havn't seen this then then you missed an absolute bottler.)
Longitude


----------



## sailaway21 (Sep 4, 2006)

Captain Blood, the best of the swashbucklers Errol Flynn in it, from the Rafael Sabatini book. As usual, the book was better and can be found in used book stores in hardcover, doubt it was ever published in softcover.
The Sand Pebbles, good shots of the engine room if you're a snipe. And who can forget, "live stim, dead stim, main stim stop wowve"
Titanic? All I remember was an echoing sound, on opening night around 1030pm,est, of, "just sink the damn ship!"-apparently 1/2 million males agreed and echoed my sentiments at exactly the same time.


----------



## sailaway21 (Sep 4, 2006)

Alright, be honest! In message in a bottle how many of you wanted the scene in the boat-house to continue longer so as to pick-up some info on securing planking to frames? Count me in.


----------



## Brezzin (Dec 4, 2006)

I saw a movie a few years ago with Rob Lowe that was pretty good suspense thriller. called Masqurade. Good sailing and plot. I found a link to a trailer

http://videodetective.com/default.asp?frame=http://videodetective.com/home.asp?PublishedID=666


----------



## Kernix (Oct 5, 2006)

So here's the list with adds - some peeps mentioned Titanic & Message in a Bottle which I thought were sappy - I included anyway:


Sailing Movies:

*Captain Ron
*Master & Commander
*White Squall
*Wind
A High Wind in Jamaica
A night to Remember
Adventures in Paradise – TV series
And the Sea Will Tell: made for TV drama
Around Cape Horn – documentary
Capt Horatio Hornblower – with Gregory Peck
Captain Blood
Captain Pirate	
Captains Courageous
Cruel Sea
Cutthroat Island
Damn the Defiant
Das Boot
Dead Calm
Don Street
Double Jeopardy – few sail scenes
Dove
Down to the Sea in Ships
Failure to Launch – few sail scenes
Ghost Ship
Horatio Hornblower series
Jaws
John Paul Jones
Knife in Water
Latitude – PBS
Lifeboat
Longitude – TV
Masquerade
(Message in a Bottle)
Moby Dick
One Crazy Summer
Overboard: made for TV drama
Pirates – Roman Polansky
Pirates of the Caribbean
Pirates of the Caribbean 2 & 3
Red Witch
Riddles in the Sand
Shackleton - PBS
Summer Rental
The African Queen
The Boatniks
The Bounty
The Buccaneer 1938 & 1958
The Conquest of Paradiise
The Crimson Pirate
The Four Seasons
The Hamilton Woman
The Light at the Edge of the World
The Old Man and the Sea
The Onedin Line – TV
The Perfect Storm
The Sea Hawk
The Sea Wolf
The Truth About Spring
The Visitors
The Weight of Water
The World In His Arms / The Boston Man
(Titanic)
Treasure Island
Twilight Zone: Passage on the Lady Anne
Viking
WaterWorld


----------



## dmchose (Sep 5, 2003)

hellosailor said:


> Then we have to add _Romancing The Stone_, that sailboat plays a short but important role.


Amazing how nice Shannons look even if they are rolling down the streets of NY. 
Don


----------



## cockeyedbob (Dec 6, 2006)

... and to the list add The Way of the Wind, 60' ketch, LA to Turkey, '70ish, dated, and corny but a lot of sailing ... and another recent "Captain" movie, Captain Jack with Bob Hoskins ... don't forget The Wackiest Ship in the Army with Jack Lemmon and Ricky Nelson (includes rare footage of the Fletcher) and the 1950's Victory at Sea series ...


----------



## Jim H (Feb 18, 2006)

Kernix, 

For a complete list, you might add the recommended "documentaries" about sailing. 

Two that I've seen include the Roy Disney films (both at Netflix): 

Pacific High: The Ensenada Yacht Race
Transpac: A Century Across the Pacific

At the moment, of course, his production group is doing the film about the young crew he funded to do the Transpac.

Another DVD I've watched several times from Netflix is 

Sailing in Heavy Weather

Netflix also has the five DVD Annapolis Sailing series, but it's pretty repetitive. You might also note that the latest Casino Royale has a fun sailing segment.

Jim H


----------



## lamb0174 (Jul 17, 2006)

*Captain Blood*



Bluewater4us said:


> Cutthroat Island wasn't too bad and I like any of the old Pirate movies. Like the ones with Erol Flynn and such....can't remember names right now...uugghh... I need coffe too.


Captain Blood is great. Pretty impressive special effects for the era as well. Sea Hawk was okay, but Blood was better.


----------



## lamb0174 (Jul 17, 2006)

*Subs*

Lest we forget some great soat movies below the waves:
Hunt for Red October
U-571 (This one was amazing in the theater with full surround sound with plenty of bass. The pregnant poses before the depth charge blasts sure got my blood pumping. I cannot even begin to imagine what it must feel like in real lifet to be a sitting duck hoping they don't get you).


----------



## pullin (Jan 1, 2007)

I just signed up so I could add this one...

Visitors starring Rahda Mitchell. About an Aussie solo circumnavigation in which the sailor(-ess) begins to have visions while she's becalmed. Just seeing Rahda's swimsuit made the whole movie worthwhile. I found it at Blockbuster. It's also  Netflixable apparently.

Btw: Hello everybody... first post.


----------



## wlcoxe (Jan 26, 2001)

Maybe it got lost in all the others, but "Captain Horatio Hornblower" with Gregory Peck was a lot of fun and in keeping with the novels.


----------



## Kernix (Oct 5, 2006)

Jim H said:


> Kernix,
> 
> Netflix also has the five DVD Annapolis Sailing series, but it's pretty repetitive. You might also note that the latest Casino Royale has a fun sailing segment.
> 
> Jim H


What's that? Would the Annapolis series be good for a newbie like myself?


----------



## Kernix (Oct 5, 2006)

pullin said:


> I just signed up so I could add this one...
> 
> Visitors starring Rahda Mitchell. About an Aussie solo circumnavigation in which the sailor(-ess) begins to have visions while she's becalmed. Just seeing Rahda's swimsuit made the whole movie worthwhile. I found it at Blockbuster. It's also  Netflixable apparently.
> 
> Btw: Hello everybody... first post.


Sounds a little scary - is it?


----------



## Jim H (Feb 18, 2006)

Kernix said:


> What's that? Would the Annapolis series be good for a newbie like myself?


Watch the first one and decide for yourself. I think the first and the safety one were the best. Always fun to see John Rousmanier politely bark at his crew...  
In the safety one, they do a full Lifesling recovery, as well as demo some other options.


----------



## chappyonice (Jul 30, 2006)

There's also Amistad from Spielberg and a great old movie called Swashbuckler with Robert Shaw and James Earl Jones.


----------



## Kernix (Oct 5, 2006)

Okay - final update:

Sailing Movies:
1. *Captain Blood
2. *Captain Ron
3. *Master & Commander
4. *White Squall
5. *Wind
6. A High Wind in Jamaica
7. A night to Remember
8. Adventures in Paradise – TV series
9. Amistad
10. And the Sea Will Tell: made for TV drama
11. Annapolis Sailing Series
12. Around Cape Horn – documentary
13. Capt Horatio Hornblower – with Gregory Peck
14. Captain Pirate	
15.Captains Courageous
16. Cruel Sea
17. Cutthroat Island
18. Damn the Defiant
19. Das Boot
20. Dead Calm
21. Don Street
22. Double Jeopardy – few sail scenes
23. Dove
24. Down to the Sea in Ships
25. Failure to Launch – few sail scenes
26. Ghost Ship
27. Horatio Hornblower series
28. Jaws
29. John Paul Jones
30. Knife in Water
31. Latitude – PBS
32. Lifeboat
33. Longitude – TV
34. Masquerade
35. Message in a Bottle
36. Moby Dick
37. Mutiny on the Bounty
38. One Crazy Summer
39. Overboard: made for TV drama
40. Pacific High: The Ensenada Yacht Race
41. Pirates – Roman Polansky
42. Pirates of the Caribbean
43. Pirates of the Caribbean 2 & 3
44. Red Witch
45. Riddles in the Sand
46. Sailing in Heavy Weather
47. Sea Hawk
48. Shackleton - PBS
49. Shadow Divers
50. Summer Rental
51. Swashbuckler
52. The African Queen
53. The Boatniks
54. The Bounty
55. The Buccaneer both versions, 1938 & 1958
56. The Conquest of Paradiise
57. The Crimson Pirate
58. The Four Seasons
59. The Hamilton Woman
60. The Light at the Edge of the World
61. The Old Man and the Sea
62. The Onedin Line – TV
63. The Perfect Storm
64. The Sea Hawk
65. The Sea Wolf
66. The Truth About Spring
67. The Visitors
68. The Weight of Water
69. The World In His Arms / The Boston Man
70. Titanic
71. Transpac: A Century Across the Pacific
72. Treasure Island
73. Twilight Zone: Passage on the Lady Anne
74. U-572
75. Viking
76. Visitors
77. WaterWorld


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

What about Lord Jim?


----------



## Kernix (Oct 5, 2006)

Is it a sailing movie?


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Lord Jim is a wonderful story about decisions that must be made at sea under stressful conditions. And about the consequences of those decisions. Not about sailboats any more than the Titanic is about sailboats.


----------



## Hesper (May 4, 2006)

*Hesper*

The Horatio Hornblower series on PBS was good, but can't hold a candle to the original movie with Gregory Peck and Virginia Mayo. It's got the most realistic battle scene for the period I've ever seen - including Master and Commander.


----------



## ColinHulse (May 17, 2007)

*RARE Boat movie HELP!!*

This movie was about a group of people on (I Believe a Magnum 50) I think the film was an ad for the boat to some extent, but it was good. They are cruising from Florida thru the Bahamas. The guy that owns the boat plays the big shot rich guy with the beautiful Girl at his side but as the story unfolds you find out he is really running drugs ( the girl is a hired Prostitute)and the people are their to make him seem ligit if they are stopped. In one scene The Bahamian Coasties stop them and while admiring the boats motors a thousand dollar bill flutters onto the floor. He bulls#%ts his way out of that but then trip starts to fall apart. A guy being paid as crew turns on them and leaves them on a cay but the owner disables the boat by swimming out and removing the props before he can leave. Anyone remember this flick?


----------



## jaschrumpf (Jun 22, 2002)

I just watched _Deep Water_ on Netflix streaming last week. That had to be one of the saddest, most tragic and ironic true stories I've ever heard about.

It's the true story of Donald Crowhurst, who in 1968 participated in the London Sunday Times Golden Globe Race, a solo non-stop circumnavigation. He wasn't a very experienced sailor, but he was an engineer who had designed marine navigation equipment, and he meant to equip his boat with safety equipment of his design that he would market after the race to help his failing company.

The race had a prize for the first person to finish, but the big prize was for the fastest time (the race had a staggered start -- one could leave at any time prior to 31 October to avoid the worst of the South Seas weather).

Due to delays, he was the last to leave, and quickly realized while at sea that his boat couldn't take it. He'd invested everything in his attempt, and if he backed out he'd lose it all. So, since going forward meant dying down in the 40's, and going back meant complete financial ruin, he decided to fake his trip. He would send out false reports of his position, sail around the South Atlantic off Brazil, and wait for the others to come back around and slip in behind them. He figured no one would look at the last-place finisher's log very intently, and just finishing would save everything.

But life will have its little jokes, and it turned out that every other sailor but one failed to finish, and from the false reports he'd been sending out everyone expected that he'd win the fastest time award.

Now he was truly stuck. If he admitted the fraud he'd lose it all, and if he finished at all now, the investigation of his logs would prove the same thing. The pressure drove him insane, and he spent his last days drifting in the Sargasso Sea writing his Philosophy of Life, and ultimately stepped off his boat and ended it all. The logs he left behind showed the world what he'd done, and he left a wife and four young children behind. The only finisher donated his 5000-pound award to the family.

This isn't so much of a sailing story as it is a cautionary tale of pushing yourself too far at sea, but it definitely is a sailing movie, and the recovered movie film and tape recordings from the voyage (and some from the other sailors as well) make it an interesting, yet sobering record of ultimate failure.


----------



## solman55 (Mar 6, 2010)

Thats great I just watched that myself and thought it the saddest story I have every heard, not going to lie, I teared up a good bit for the old fellow.Also 180 degree south involves sailing and its great overall.


----------



## Jim H (Feb 18, 2006)

Our Lovefilm streaming had _Wind _on, and we watched it again the other night. I'm surprised how much we enjoyed it again after so many years. The America's Cup boats in it bear no resemblance to today's America's Cup boats, but it was fun and half-way well-filmed movie.

Wind (1992) - IMDb

I also noticed this time that it was an American Zoetrope production, i.e. Francis Ford Coppola.


----------



## StormBay (Sep 30, 2010)

Any one else notice that the Formosa used in Captain Ron is up for sale on yachtworld?
1978 Formosa Cutter Rigged Ketch Sail Boat For Sale - www.yachtworld.com


----------



## dnf777 (Jun 23, 2007)

Has "Sailing Alone Around the World" by Joshua Slocum ever been made into a movie? 

Would be a GREAT project if not.....could be low budget (one set, one actor) and still capture the spirit of the book!


----------



## Jim H (Feb 18, 2006)

dnf777 said:


> Has "Sailing Alone Around the World" by Joshua Slocum ever been made into a movie?
> 
> Would be a GREAT project if not.....could be low budget (one set, one actor) and still capture the spirit of the book!


There's enough replicas of Spray around to make that idea work, but filming around the world could be costly.

Re-creating his animated "talks" about his travels could be rather fun.


----------



## Jim H (Feb 18, 2006)

StormBay said:


> Any one else notice that the Formosa used in Captain Ron is up for sale on yachtworld?
> 1978 Formosa Cutter Rigged Ketch Sail Boat For Sale - www.yachtworld.com


Hmmm. I'm not sure if it looks much better now than it did at the end of the 1992 film...


----------



## dnf777 (Jun 23, 2007)

Jim H said:


> There's enough replicas of Spray around to make that idea work, but filming around the world could be costly.
> 
> Re-creating his animated "talks" about his travels could be rather fun.


That's what I was thinking. I loved his comments about his cooking whereby "the crew didn't complain"! :laugher

99% could be filmed in any bay. One cheap set could be built out of scrap lumber laying around any studio. And unless you want "on location" shooting, you really don't need to travel at all.

Maybe I've found my calling! And by the time I have the funds to start filming, I'll be old enough to cast myself!


----------



## rjcaudle (Jun 27, 2010)

As far as scenes go, how about the sailing scene from Sleeping with the Enemy?

rjc


----------



## seafrontiersman (Mar 2, 2009)

In Harm's Way and The Sea Chase with John Wayne!


----------



## omaho5 (Jun 5, 2008)

Any thing with Ursula Andress in it.


----------



## mtboat (Oct 14, 2007)

*a couple you missed*

Swiss Family Robinson, Against All Flags, Anne of the Indies, The Black Swan,
Shipwrecked, Dangerous Passage, Hell Ship Mutiny, Bird of Paradise, Drum-the movie, Voyage of the Yes.
TV: Seahunt, Flipper, 
If I delve into the bilges I have more, like smoker movies such as Beneath the Twelve Mile Reef, 20,000 Leagues Under the Sea, Father Goose,and so on.


----------



## rangeryacht26 (Aug 10, 2007)

*More movies to add to the list*

I did not see "Crosswinds" or Roy Disney's "Morning Light", both good sailing movies.... all of these movies help me get thru the winter season.... so long and yet here before we are ready!


----------



## PalmettoSailor (Mar 7, 2006)

rangeryacht26 said:


> I did not see "Crosswinds" or Roy Disney's "Morning Light", both good sailing movies.... all of these movies help me get thru the winter season.... so long and yet here before we are ready!


I was wondering why Morning Light wasn't on the list also until I noticed the original post was from 2007, before ML was released.

Since some documentaries have been included, I thought I'd give a mention for American Sailors. Its about the Chicago-Mackinac race and covers several participant boats.


----------



## AdamLein (Nov 6, 2007)

Just saw tdw's post on Riddle in the Sands. Have just downloaded the Kindle version from Project Gutenberg... already loving it. Highly recommend.


----------



## willyd (Feb 22, 2008)

pigslo said:


> Actually Waterworld built 2 exactly alike since they had to blow one up and they wanted a backup. I seem to remember 2million a copy.


Interesting that metal boats can burn to the water line - (in the movie the bad guys say they're going to scuttle the boat, not blow it up). Kinda wish the loco guy would have won the knife fight.

I think I'd add Chitty Chitty Bang Bang to the list before the Pirates of the Caribbean - that scene where he sails into the dock with his sails up under water ruined it for me.

Gotta add Batman (1966) - it has a lot of nautical material in it, even a unique coordinate system where he gives the position of the submarine in batlongitude and batlatitude, which uses numbers, letters and dashes. And let's not forget "Salt and corrosion - the infamous old enemies of the crimefighter."

We watched a documentary we got from our local library called Tall Ship: High Sea Adventure about cadets training on the Danmark. Shows and interviews young cadets who sail from Denmark to the States and back. It has footage of them climbing out on the spars way up above the deck to reef the sails.


----------



## lancelot9898 (Dec 30, 2008)

Did anyone mention Geraldo's film about his sail around the world in his boat? I think it was done about 10 to 15 years ago, but not a great film. Don't remember the name of the boat or of the film.


----------



## aquaman9 (Jan 17, 2011)

rangeryacht26 said:


> I did not see "Crosswinds" or Roy Disney's "Morning Light", both good sailing movies.... all of these movies help me get thru the winter season.... so long and yet here before we are ready!


Thank you for bringing up Crosswinds. With all these sailors I figured it would be on the first page of this thread. Watched it two weeks ago because my wife refused to let me watch Waterworld again.

Also no one mentioned The Wake Of the Red Witch. Can't go wrong with the Duke. John Wayne was also a avid boater. Had a close friend that worked on his yacht.


----------



## Jim H (Feb 18, 2006)

aquaman9 said:


> Also no one mentioned The Wake Of the Red Witch. Can't go wrong with the Duke. John Wayne was also a avid boater. Had a close friend that worked on his yacht.


Speaking of which, I need to visit his marina some day:

John Wayne Marina, Port of Port Angeles, Boating San Juan Islands

"While anchored aboard his "Wild Goose" in Sequim Bay, the movie great envisioned a marina in the scenic, protected waters. The family donated 22 acres of land, and, under the ownership and auspices of the Port of Port Angeles, this facility is indeed, a special place to visit."


----------



## SailingWebGuy (May 5, 2010)

lancelot9898 said:


> Did anyone mention Geraldo's film about his sail around the world in his boat? I think it was done about 10 to 15 years ago, but not a great film. Don't remember the name of the boat or of the film.


I think the boat was Voyager and the movies were On the High Seas and Sail to the Century.


----------



## MikeinLA (Jul 25, 2006)

Definitely a good add with The Truth About Spring. Hayley Mills as a teen and filmed 100% on the water on their hand built boat, the Sarah Tyler. Not available from Disney, I had to find a VHS copy on Ebay for some ungodly (but worth it) price. I watch this at least a dozen times a year, can't get enough of the scenery.

Two additions:

The Jackal - Bruce Willis buys a Beneteau (I think) in Canada and hides his big gun in the boom to smuggle it into the US via the Mackinac Regatta. Nice sailing scenes and besides, the boat is named Deja Vu, my boat's name.

He's Just Not That Into You - A drippy Rom/Com involving several different couples and their problems. When Jen Aniston and Ben Affleck break up, he moves aboard his 35-40ish foot sailboat. A few nice scenes in the cockpit, one sailing scene and the final scene when they get married on the bow. 

I feel that I should now turn in my Man Card for even knowing about this movie. 

Mike


----------

